# Sacramento Reptile Show, 9/24-25



## Fini

Is anyone here planning to attend the Sacramento show at CalExpo this year?


			Show Info – Sacramento Reptile Show

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PhoenixFyre

I would love to attend if it wasn't 230 miles from me. 

*sigh* It seems that my bank account is safe....for now.


----------



## Fini

PhoenixFyre said:


> *sigh* It seems that my bank account is safe....for now.


For real.  

You must be in Northern-northern California.


----------



## PhoenixFyre

Yes, Siskiyou County. hehehe


----------



## Matt Man

I haven't heard yet, but I have a weird feeling I will be up there working


----------



## PhoenixFyre

Matt Man said:


> I haven't heard yet, but I have a weird feeling I will be up there working


Lucky you!!!


----------



## Matt Man

if you saw how long set up and break down were, you probably would pick another word than 'lucky'


----------



## PhoenixFyre

I know what you mean. 

Years ago I helped a friend out for the Anaheim Reptile Expo and it was a lotta work.

Still though, I had fun and bought a few Dendrobatidae to add to my collection back then.


----------



## Fini

Looking forward to meeting you if you get there.  I have a two-day pass.  I might have a couple of requests from your inventory.


----------

